

Got sick of auto-linked README.md, did something about it - brianwhitman
http://README.md/

======
ColinWright
Please change the title to give at least _some_ information as to what this is
- thanks.

ADDED IN EDIT:

OK, you've changed it, but it still tells me _nothing_ about WTF this is. Do
you choose your variable names like this in your code?

So unhelpful.

</rant>

------
brianwhitman
sorry guys... we got sick of it getting auto-linked in IRC and chat all the
time and thought it'd be better if it pointed to the thing we were talking
about!

[http://blog.echonest.com/post/9332881544/new-pyechonest-
on-g...](http://blog.echonest.com/post/9332881544/new-pyechonest-on-github-at-
http-readme-md)

~~~
ColinWright
... and this link doesn't work for me.

